# The greatest dwarf



## Ithrynluin (Mar 12, 2003)

Which dwarf would you call the greatest, combining both his good and bad achievements (if any)?

1. *Durin I, the Deathless* (First Age)

The Eldest of the Seven Fathers of the Dwarves and the father of "Durin's folk" . He founded Khazad-dum (Moria), which is perhaps the most renowned dwarven dwelling.

2. *Gamil Zirak* (FA)

A great smith of Nogrod, master and teacher of Telchar. He wrought many weapons that were found in Thingol's armoury.

3. *Telchar* (FA)

A renowned craftsman of Nogrod. He forged:
- "Angrist", the sword which Beren used to cut the Silmaril from Morgoth's crown;
- "Narsil", the Sword of Elendil and later Aragorn, the sword that cut the One from Sauron's finger.
- the "Dragon-helm" of Dór-lomin, which Turin wore to battle.

4. *Thráin I* (Third Age 1934 - 2190)

Driven from Moria by the Balrog, he came to Erebor (the Lonely Mountain) and began new labours there. He became the first "King under the Mountain." There he found the fabled jewel "The Arkenstone" (the Heart of the Mountain).

5. *Grór* (TA 2563 - 2805)

Went East to the Iron Hills and there established a powerful dwarven realm.

6. *Thrór* (TA 2542 - 2790)

Returned the Kingship to Erebor, after his kin was driven from the Grey Mountains by cold-drakes. He made the Lonely Mountain a glorious kingdom, he had the friendship of all Men that dwelt near, there was great traffic between the Mountain and the Iron Hills. They also made great weapons and the Men who dwelt nearby were thus strengthened from the enemy. Smaug came and drove the Dwarves from their blissful kingdom. 
Thrór was slain by Azog the orc.

7. *Thráin II* (TA 2644 - 2850)

Organized an enormous host of dwarves, not only of Durin's House but of other houses as well, to avenge the death of his father and rid the Misty Mountains of orcs. He made a home in exile in the Ered Luin. Died in the pits of Dol Guldur.

8. *Thorin II Oakenshield* (TA 2746 - 2941)

With his father, Thráin II, established a realm in the Blue Mountains. With the help of Gandalf, he organized the Quest of Erebor and Smaug was overthrown. He died in the Battle of Five Armies.

9. *Dáin II Ironfoot* (TA 2767 - 3019)

Slew Azog in the Battle of Azanulbizar (Moria) and thus avenged Thrór's death. Warns Thráin not to enter Moria, because Durin's bane still awaits them. His kingdom in the Iron Hills was assaulted by Sauron's forces during the War of the Ring. The Dwarves were victorious, but Dáin was slain.

10. *Gimli, Elf-friend* (TA 2879 - FA 120?)

Took part in the Fellowship of the Ring, befriended Legolas and revered Galadriel. Presumably he made a great gem containing the three hairs of Galadriel, which was an heirloom of his house and a sign of friendship and reconciliation between the races of Dwarves and Elves. He became lord of the Glittering Caves and brought some of his own folk with him there. He sailed West with Legolas supposedly.

11. *Narvi* (Second Age)

A great craftsman of Moria who had the friendship of Celebrimbor. Together they made the West gate of Khazad-dum.

12. *Balin* (TA 2763 - 2994)

He was one of the dwarves in Thorin's company on the Quest of Erebor. Fought in the Battle of Five Armies. Led an expedition of dwarves to reclaim Moria, and was succesful at first, but orcs soon slew him and all his companions.

13. *Azaghal* (First Age)

Lord of Belegost. Wounded Glaurung at the Nirnaeth Arnoediad, but was also killed by him.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 12, 2003)

I went for other. Mim was my favorite. Mostly because he's fun to defend. just like Gollum. Also because he's more interesting than those other guys. You know. I can defend him. People can rant at me for defending him. Good discussion topic. Sure, the other guys did all kinds of nice things, but they're less fun to talk about. Know what I mean? oh well. 

If I had to pick one of the guys on the poll, I'd go for Thorin because he was one of my favorites in The Hobbit.


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 12, 2003)

I think out of all of them Gimli had the most impact on the events of the world.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 12, 2003)

Grrrr Yay you should choose who you think is greatest not who's your favourite. I knew I'd regret putting "other" up there! 

Anyway, I cannot decide yet. I'll have to think this through before I vote.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 12, 2003)

What? I said why Mim was the greatest. He's the greatest one to talk about. You gots to admit that the others would be less interesting to have a conversation about. Right? He's controversial!  Thorin is still my favorite Dwarf.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 12, 2003)

> I think out of all of them Gimli had the most impact on the events of the world.



Well, Gimli fought very valiantly at key battles in the War of the Ring, but I'm not sure that I agree with that statement.


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 14, 2003)

I was torn between Durin, Thror and Dain II, but finally decided on Dain II. From The Hobbit and the appendices of ROTK we learn that he became a great and wise King under the Mountain, and had the friendship of Elves and Men. But what really tipped the scale to his favor was the image Tolkien gives us of the old and venerable dwarf standing over the body of his friend, King Brand of Dale, defending it with his axe until he too was at last overcome.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 14, 2003)

I think Durin was the greatest, without contest; he was the Father of the Dwarves, you might say!
but after him definately Telchar, the greatest smith in the world.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 14, 2003)

Durin The Deathless + Telchar.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *I think Durin was the greatest, without contest; he was the Father of the Dwarves, you might say!
> *



I would not call Durin the greatest because he was "the Father of the Dwarves." His being a father is not an achievement. He was MADE to be the father. It's like saying Finwë, for example, is great because he was father to Fëanor. 
I would call him great for "discovering" Moria and making it into what is possibly the most renowned Dwarf dwelling ever.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 17, 2003)

If Angrist was not made, than Beren may not have retrieved the Silmaril, giving Melkor all the more power, and not wedding Luthien, wich would lead to a HUGE difference in the entire world of men.

If Narsil wasn't made, Sauron may have taken over Middle Earth the first time around...

I say Telchar


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 18, 2003)

I have finally decided to give my vote to Telchar. His craftsmanship seems almost "Fëanorian" and I daresay that in some aspect he exceled the Noldor and their craft by far, especially in the making of weapons.

My second vote would probably go to either Gimli (who was able to rise above many limitations of his race) or Durin I (for the sheer greatness of Khazad-dum).


----------



## Orclord1990 (Mar 18, 2003)

*gimli*

I liked Gimli the most cause,he was funny in the two towers movie and is sort like me.He's the best!!!!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: gimli*



> _Originally posted by Orclord1990 _
> *I liked Gimli the most cause,he was funny in the two towers movie and is sort like me.He's the best!!!!!! *



But that is not what this thread is asking. Do you think that Gimli could be called the mightiest dwarf in achievements? If so, what makes him greater than the other ones then?

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

I agree with what Mirabella said about Dain. Out of the Dwarves we actually hear about he was defnitely one of the greatest.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: gimli*



> _Originally posted by Orclord1990 _
> *I liked Gimli the most cause,he was funny in the two towers movie and is sort like me.He's the best!!!!!! *



You like Gimli because he's funy in the movies... wow... 

Are you aware of how inacurate the movies are?


----------



## Orclord1990 (Mar 18, 2003)

gimli couse he is a great king who led his people back to the place whare they got wipped out.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

Orclord1990 I think you miss understood something. The Dwarves were wiped out at Moria, after LOTR Gimli founded a realm in the White Mountains. In Sauron Defeated Tolkien says it is located behind the Mindolluin.


----------



## elf boy (Mar 20, 2003)

I said Durin, but I don't know a whole lot about dwarves.... elves are more my specialty.


----------

